# ENP Camping



## idaho1333 (Jan 8, 2012)

Heading down to ENP (Everglades Nat Park) over the Presidents Day weekend for a camping / fishing trip.  I intend to launch out of Chocko and am looking at only beach sites from Pavilion Key "south."  Does anyone have any suggestions or favorite camp spots between Pavilion, Mormon or the Turkey Keys?  

The trip will be for 2 nights, with 2 experienced campers, but will be my first trip in the park.


----------



## acrittenden (Jan 18, 2012)

> Heading down to ENP (Everglades Nat Park) over the Presidents Day weekend for a camping / fishing trip.  I intend to launch out of Chocko and am looking at only beach sites from Pavilion Key "south."  Does anyone have any suggestions or favorite camp spots between Pavilion, Mormon or the Turkey Keys?
> 
> The trip will be for 2 nights, with 2 experienced campers, but will be my first trip in the park.


I have stayed on New Turkey and really enjoyed it. Easier to get on and off the island at low tide than Turkey Key, IMO. Smaller island but flat and high spots for tents/plenty of trees for hammocks. Just be mindful of the raccoons!


----------

